# Memory/Concentration Impairment



## TB2424 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey, so i know this isn't exactly a new topic here, but these seems to be the major daily symptoms for me. Please tell me your experiences with these symptoms (explain your memory or concentration issues to the

best of your abilities).

To me it's like i'm stoned all the time, whatever happened in the last 30 seconds to a minute is all i can remember clearly then the memories turn almost fake, it's like i'm living life in third-person. My real life memories feel just as fake as memories of a dream. Often times i can't remember what i was doing even as little as 10 minutes ago or if i can it comes very slowly back to me in pieces. I have a very hard time remembering orders that have multiple directions.

Also Emotional memories are a weird phenomenon now to me, Do you guys ever get triggered by some sense (smell, sound, etc.)from before you got DP and then get an extremely foreign extremely intense emotion (usually it's a feeling of intense nostalgia for me) one of the big triggers for me is the smell of asphalt in the rain.

And Finally Concentration, who else went to see if they had ADHD because there concentration was so horrible?(i didn't have ADHD by the way). Honestly i never had good concentration even before DP but sometimes i literally can't sit still for more than a minute or two. I often get bored of things extremely quickly because of this. I have a hard time actually listening and understanding when people are talking sometimes as well, it's like they're speaking a different language.

Anyways i look forward to seeing your replies!


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah well, what you're describing is a typical symptom of DR/DP.

Try some grounding techniques like Yoga,...You might not have ADHD but have you ever heard of ADD?

In the beginning I couldn't follow a conversation either. It will get better though.


----------

